# ever been to afghanistan ?



## a_beautiful_tragedy (4 Oct 2005)

my unit has 20 or so spots for and afghanistan deployment in febuary 2007 with 2rcr, im considering it very much
has anyone here ever been to afghanistan? what is envovled in the 6 months work up training prior to deployment ?
how did this deployment affect you...dd it affect you?


----------



## MikeM (5 Oct 2005)

I would suggest you start by searching through the forums for some answers.

There are several threads that talk about Afghanistan on here, and you should find some very relevant knowledge. In any case, good luck, and welcome to the board.


----------



## ThatsLife (5 Oct 2005)

Chances are by the time I get sworn in, finish BMQ and SQ...Afghanistan will be known as Zoltanistan and there'll be robotic suicide bombers.

All kidding aside, I want to get a spot but I think by the time I get in, all the spots will be filled up.


----------



## a_beautiful_tragedy (5 Oct 2005)

MikeM said:
			
		

> I would suggest you start by searching through the forums for some answers.
> 
> There are several threads that talk about Afghanistan on here, and you should find some very relevant knowledge. In any case, good luck, and welcome to the board.




thanks alot


----------



## Franko (5 Oct 2005)

Question answered...do a search please.

Locked

Regards


----------

